

How To Make Native Advertisements Native - kateray
http://codybrown.name/native-advertising/

======
SONtraveltech
He nails what others have missed on the discussion about native ads, despite
-- somewhat ironically -- his sales pitch at the end.

~~~
codybrown
What's wrong with having a sales pitch at the end?

